# Shifa Medical College Class Of 2025



## Umar1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello, 
I am applying to shifa this year and wanted to start a thread because there is a lack on information on their website. I am an international student from U.S and will be applying for a foreign seat. If we can get some activity on this thread, we should start a whatsapp group to talk admission details.


----------



## syedAhsan (Jun 12, 2020)

hey. will you be applying to dimc?


----------



## Bill006 (Apr 23, 2019)

Any reason you are choosing Shifa over other places?


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

No doubt Shifa Medical College is trusted college, but there are many other valuable & trusted college where you can start your medical studies, All Saints University of medicine is the top-rated medical university of USA, You can visit on their website for full details of admission, Academic program, campus & scholarship etc.
Visit All Saints Medical Universities Official Website - https://allsaintsu.org/


----------



## joesmith9998 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey Umar, I'd love to join your group. I am also applying to Shifa from the US. Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Umar1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey guys, the reason for me chosing shifa is mainly the location. I have family in ISB so it is convenient for me to live there. There are better colleges like Aga Khan, but shifa is still a great choice. There hasn't been enough response to start a whatsapp group, if anyone has a group please let me know.


----------



## IBH96 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, Umar. Its Ibrahim, a current 3rd year at shifa. Shoot me a DM if you have any questions. Would love to help you out.


----------



## Reebz_1 (Nov 24, 2017)

A class fellow of Ibrahim's, here^, with similar sentiments.


----------



## Jasra (Aug 25, 2021)

Umar1 said:


> Hello,
> I am applying to shifa this year and wanted to start a thread because there is a lack on information on their website. I am an international student from U.S and will be applying for a foreign seat. If we can get some activity on this thread, we should start a whatsapp group to talk admission details.





Umar1 said:


> Hello,
> I am applying to shifa this year and wanted to start a thread because there is a lack on information on their website. I am an international student from U.S and will be applying for a foreign seat. If we can get some activity on this thread, we should start a whatsapp group to talk admission details.


Hey 
My name’s jasra and I just came across this discussion you’ve made where you’ve mentioned that you applied to shifa as a foreigner last year. I just wanted to ask you how it went and if you secured a place, since I’m also interested in applying just like you. I’m from the UK. Would love to hear back from you.


----------

